# ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 60 YR OLD?



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I got them all. - Don't know if that's good or bad.

THIS MAY BE HARDER THAN YOU MAY THINK. THE 
ANSWERS WILL BE ON THE TIP OF YOUR TONGUE, BUT YOU JUST CAN'T QUITE REMEMBER THE CORRECT ANSWER.

DON'T LOOK BELOW FOR THE ANSWERS UNTIL YOU HAVE TRIED IT OUT.

The answers are below, (after the questions) but don't cheat! answer them first…..

*

01. After the Lone Ranger saved the day and rode off into the sunset, the grateful citizens would ask, Who was that masked man? Invariably, someone would answer, I don't know, but he left this behind. What did he leave behind?.

02. When the Beatles first came to the U.S. In early 1964, we all watched them on The __ ___ Show.

03. 'Get your kicks, _ .'

04. 'The story you are about to see is true. The names have been changed to _.'

05. 'In the jungle, the mighty jungle, __.'

06. After the Twist, The Mashed Potato, and the Watusi, we 'danced' under a stick that was lowered as low as we could go in a dance called the '_.'

07. Nestle's makes the very best . .. . . .'

08. Satchmo was America 's 'Ambassador of Goodwill.' Our parents shared this great jazz trumpet player with us. His name was _.

09. What takes a licking and keeps on ticking? __.

10. Red Skeleton's hobo character was named _ and Red always ended his television show by saying, 'Good Night, and '_
_… '

11. Some Americans who protested the Vietnam War did so by burning their_.

12. The cute little car with the engine in the back and the trunk in the front was called the VW. What other names did it go by? _ &.

13. In 1971, singer Don MacLean sang a song about, 'the day the music died.' This was a tribute to _.

14. We can remember the first satellite placed into orbit. The Russians did it. It was called __.

15. One of the big fads of the late 50's and 60's was a large plastic ring that we twirled around our waist. It was called the _ .

16. Remember LS/MFT / ?

17. Hey Kids! What time is it? It's !

18. Who knows what secrets lie in the hearts of men? The Knows!

19. There was a song that came out in the 60's that was "a grave yard smash". It's name was the !

20. Alka Seltzer used a "boy with a tablet on his head" as it's Logo/Representative. What was the boy's name? _

ANSWERS:

01.The Lone Ranger left behind a silver bullet.

02. The Ed Sullivan Show

03. On Route 66

04.To protect the innocent.

05.The Lion Sleeps Tonight

06. The limbo

07. Chocolate

08. Louis Armstrong

09. The Timex watch

10. Freddy, The Freeloader and 'Good Night and God Bless.'

11. Draft cards (Bras were also burned. Not flags, as some have guessed)

12. Beetle or Bug

13. Buddy Holly

14. Sputnik

15. Hoola-hoop

16. Lucky Strike/Means Fine Tobacco

17. Howdy Doody Time

18. Shadow

19.Monster Mash

20. Speedy


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I got five of them and you were right all on the tip of the tongue.

Not too bad for a 44 year old.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to listen to #18 on the radio, ha ha ha ha haaaaa !


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

17-1/2 out of 20 (I got the second half of #10).


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm 68, so I got all of them!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm 67 so I too got them all.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

I remembered them all and this made me smile, from a time which seemed much less complicated and long before 'twerking' was allowed on TV., for those who remember Elvis' first preformance on 'The Ed Sullivan Show'.

Thanks for Sharing. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

GrandpaLen, social and moral repression was greater back then. That's the less complicated you remember.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

...well DKV, if social and moral repression means not acting like a complete idiot and disrespecting everyone including yourself or your father would put his boot where the sun don't shine, then yes, I was socially and morally repressed.
...and I respect him to this day for that, even though he left for Heaven 6yrs. ago, I still have to laugh when I think of what he might have said if he had heard that Justin Beiber egged his neighbor's house at that age.

Less complicated out of respect for others. - Grandpa Len.
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm ONLY 61… but I still got 'em all correct!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

20 for 20!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

15 for 20 - Like you said another 3 of them were on the tip of my tongue


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Beside Buddy Holly, the answer to #13 could also be Ritchie Valens or J.P. "The Big Bopper" Richardson as all three have been memorialized at the Surf Ball Room in Clear Lake Iowa.

I have been there and the place is nearly the way it was in 1959!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Missed 1 we never watched Red Skeleton.
MIKE


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I got 13 but a few seem to be a little before my time and I wouldn't even know.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm 63. I nailed em all. There is a lot more useless drivel floating around in my head other than this. Too bad I can't find my car keys and put the margarine in the cabinet and the salt and pepper in the fridge. Go figure! Growing old is not for sissies.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

got 'em all too

what was the daughters name
on 'sky king'


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Penny


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

She wasn't the daughter she was Sky King's niece.
MIKE


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*OK*, I was wrong, Penny was the niece!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

guess i was wrong too then

there is a first time for everything


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In real life, Kirby Grant, a.k.a. Sky King, had three children, Kendra, Kristen, and Kirby III, with his wife Carolyn!
As far as I can find, he did not have a daughter on the TV show!


----------



## fd_cox (Jan 31, 2014)

Got 15 of them


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so here's an easy one what was Tom Terrific's dogs name?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

mighty manfred


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Got It Jim


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I was wrong once. I think it was in '77.


----------

